# The Pokemon World Cup - Round of 32, Group 1 Tiebreaker



## Ether's Bane (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, you know the drill, except for this, you only have two days!


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 6, 2008)

Linnone, Go on and make it through....


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

COME ON VICTREEBEL!! YOU CAN DO IT!!!

For all of you who voted for Linoone, I'm watching you.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh wow. Right now they're both tied :P Go Linnone!


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 7, 2008)

Except I voted for Victreebel so HA! GO VICTREEBEL!!!


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 7, 2008)

Victreebel.  WOO!!!!!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

AUGH!! VICTREEBEL'S DOWN BY TWO POINTS!! NO!!!!


----------



## ZimD (Jul 7, 2008)

Come on, Victreebel! You can do it!


----------



## Flora (Jul 7, 2008)

Linoone.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 7, 2008)

Go, Victreebel!


----------

